# Clannonball - 1st November Aberdeen



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

All details here : http://www.clannonball.com/

Looks like a whole heap of fine metal will be attending :thumb:

Hope to see some of you there :wave:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Another date for the diary me thinks..........

You taking the Batmobile along??


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

The SuperG will be arriving today, so I think I will take that along - pending delivery driver doesn't write it off on the way 

Hope it's a nice day for it.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Doh!! floating aboot in the feckin sea!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be up for having a nosey about, you'll need to make sure the ************'s all nice and shiny for then Keith


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I am in !! :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i see the drivers will let you be a passenger if you give a donation, but cannot find any links on how to go about doing this, lol 

shotgun in a koenigsegg!, nice haha

edit: i found out its a charity auction


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeh should be a cracking event for a good cause, been in discussions with Gary about the event and some exciting opportunities.

Hope the weathers better than its been or it'll be boats not cars they need.

Gav


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone willing to give me a run in their supercar?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ Yeh ill happily take you out in my McLaren F1 if you like, but you'll have to bring your own seat 

Gav


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm working on 1st Nov.

Shame as I'd have liked a nosey about and I'm sure my other half would have too - especially at Keiths new toy!

Ah well, got to make money somehow I suppose!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

My car is now online : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140355312935

Stew, give me a shout if you want to go for a run - Sunday morning is best for me.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> My car is now online : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140355312935
> 
> Stew, give me a shout if you want to go for a run - Sunday morning is best for me.


I dont want a shot in shot gun side, I want a seat in the one behind the steering wheel :lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Clark said:


> I dont want a shot in shot gun side, I want a seat in the one behind the steering wheel :lol:


true enough!  maybe if you pay extra clark


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Clark lad, surely you drive these in and out of the unit every day of the week, you don't want much do you?:thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> My car is now online : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140355312935
> 
> Stew, give me a shout if you want to go for a run - Sunday morning is best for me.


Superb Keith. I'll defo take you up on it! :thumb:

I'll happily go shotgun. I'm at work early on sunday (6.30am) so I'll listen for you giving it beans from your house!

The noise from an SL is :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Clark lad, surely you drive these in and out of the unit every day of the week, you don't want much do you?:thumb:


I only want one thing and that's everything Alan :lol:



Sandro said:


> true enough!  maybe if you pay extra clark


I'm not paying a damn thing, I'll be detailing it soon enough :lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Clark said:


> I'm not paying a damn thing, I'll be detailing it soon enough :lol:


maybe he'll let you pick it up from his house  or you could detail it for free in return for a shot  haha


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

You could have a go of my LP640 whenever you like Clark, but just remember to polish your thumbprint of the roof from pushing it along the kitchen floor.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> You could have a go of my LP640 whenever you like Clark, but just remember to polish your thumbprint of the roof from pushing it along the kitchen floor.


:thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

All the auctions are here : http://shop.ebay.co.uk/clannonball/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340 There will be more added during today I am told.

Clark, I'm sure you will get yourself a seat behind the wheel


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine is here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Be-a-passenge...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item20add4ae62

If anyone wants a run up to the start point from Arbroath(ish) just shout :thumb:

Jim


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Renmure said:


> Mine is here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Be-a-passenge...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item20add4ae62
> 
> If anyone wants a run up to the start point from Arbroath(ish) just shout :thumb:
> 
> Jim


You can pick me up from Stonehaven if you like? 



Keith CSL said:


> All the auctions are here : http://shop.ebay.co.uk/clannonball/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340 There will be more added during today I am told.
> 
> Clark, I'm sure you will get yourself a seat behind the wheel


Good lad :thumb::lol:

Just hope the weathers better than it is today!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Bump for this Sunday - should be a STV feature on the news this evening too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be there, rain or not


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Stunning cars guys I am jealous as hell, and good on you for donating your time and cars for a good cause.

Ally


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

keiths lambo is gettin heaps of bids, gonna end up goin for twice as much as the F50 did :O


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally forgot about this


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Amazing cars! To see a F50 in the flesh is brilliant and a koenigsegg amazing too.
Then all the Lambo's and Ferrari's blows me away.
Shame about the weather!!!


----------



## GregP (Mar 24, 2008)

Great weather for ducks !!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

GregP said:


> Great weather for ducks !!!


4 photos!!?? u run out of film?............:lol:

Will post mine soon, I think I took 5.............. :thumb:


----------



## GregP (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha ha the tripod was dragging it's ass in a puddle !!:lol:

Good good the more the merrier !:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Good turnout considering the rain, think I've just about dried off now. Good to see a couple of our clients cars beading away nicely!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

im guessing the koenigsegg stayed at home? it said on the site it wouldnt come out if it was raining?
i never bothered going cos of weather


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nope it was there mate!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh i never realised someone had posted pics lol sorry


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Good turnout considering the rain, think I've just about dried off now. Good to see a couple of our clients cars beading away nicely!


I didnt think you noticed my car.......:lol:

Shame is was pi$$ing it doon!!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I had to abandon my 360 Spider about 6 miles from home 

I was able to cope when the water started to get deeper than the front bumper, but had to pull over and call it quits when the windscreen wipers were wiping away the surface water!! :doublesho
I will go get it the morning when the tide is out

Certainly was a fair turnout of cars tho!! :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Renmure said:


> I had to abandon my 360 Spider about 6 miles from home
> 
> really bad down there aswell? at least u were sensible,


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm just home from Aberdeen now and the roads are really bad in places!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

I was there also, Was part of the BMWCC group that were staying in the Express Holiday Inn next to the event. 



ksm1985 said:


> im guessing the koenigsegg stayed at home? it said on the site it wouldnt come out if it was raining?
> i never bothered going cos of weather


It sounded rather nice when passing the road up the side of the hotel!!

A good turn out considering the weather too, the guy in the old style F1 car was keen tho, he must have gotten soaked!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Shame about the weather, it was otherwise a good Sunday run. The standing water wasn't as bad in the Balmoral area as it was in Aberdeenshire. Hope everyone made it home safe - have you got your car home Renmure? 

Nice to see Clark and KKM :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> Hope everyone made it home safe - have you got your car home Renmure?


Hi..
Yeah, went to collect it at lunchtime today. Seems none the worse for the monsoon experience although it is just as well I stopped when I did since the next puddle was a waist deep lagoon :doublesho

Might wash the car this afternoon although it looks pretty mean with all the rotten leafs, broken twigs, and dead fish in the front grills! 

If they do the run again next year I am taking one of them white Lotus Esprits that James Bond had for his underwater adventures :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> Shame about the weather, it was otherwise a good Sunday run. The standing water wasn't as bad in the Balmoral area as it was in Aberdeenshire. Hope everyone made it home safe - have you got your car home Renmure?
> 
> Nice to see Clark and KKM :thumb:


Any pics of the new beast??


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I robbed this one from my friend Peter :


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I always thought Orange was the best colour but I think it manages to look classy and aggressive at the same time in black :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I think orange is my favourite, you miss a lot of the details in the black which is a shame.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> I think orange is my favourite, you miss a lot of the details in the black which is a shame.


You wont once it's been Polished Bliss'd :thumb::lol:


----------

